# Keyboard stops working after log in



## franklyn (Mar 1, 2012)

Hello guys, I'm a newbie and I have a strange problem here. My PS/2 keyboard (DELUX DLK-K9820) stops working just after Gnome's login screen. I'm entering my credentials without problems, also keyboard works if I kill the X and it worked in FreeBSD installation. I red that the hal daemon loads keyboard and mouse automatically:

`cat /etc/rc.conf`

```
...
hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
gnome_enable="YES"
gdm_enable="YES"
```

...so everything looks ok here :/

My last chance was to switch to USB keyboard (Logitech Deluxe 250) and with this one I observed the same problem: entering password in Gnome's login screen and just after login keyboard stops working. xf86-input-keyboard driver is already installed.

I'm using FreeBSD x86 9.0 CURRENT on AMD Sempron 2800+.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## SirDice (Mar 1, 2012)

It's most likely a setting within Gnome itself. Xorg finds your keyboard or you wouldn't be able to use it at the login screen.

What happens if you create a new user account and login with that?


----------



## franklyn (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks for your response! Same problem with the new user


----------



## SirDice (Mar 1, 2012)

Alright, so it's not a user setting that's causing it.

Is x11/libgnomekbd correctly installed?


----------



## franklyn (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi again 
I'll check it out later today, because I'm not at home write now. I should recompile manually it if it's already installed with 'gnome2' package.

BR
F


----------



## franklyn (Mar 1, 2012)

It looks like libgnomekbd is installed correctly.

```
libgnomekbd-2.32.0 is already installed.
```

I don't see any errors above this message.


----------



## yoxter (Mar 2, 2012)

*H*i*,* *I* am new to freebsd and *I* have the same problem if *I* install any X from ports or pkgng (*I* think the problem is with xorg of ports but *I* am no*t* sure) *I*'ve delete*d* all packages and install*ed* X from repository and after that driver nvidia.

Correct me if I'm wrong.

*I* am using F*r*eeBSD 9.0 amd64.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 2, 2012)

franklyn said:
			
		

> It looks like libgnomekbd is installed correctly.
> 
> ```
> libgnomekbd-2.32.0 is already installed.
> ...



It was a bit of a shot in the dark actually.


----------



## fmw (Mar 2, 2012)

Please check if all your Gnome ports/packages are up to date. While I can't provide a direct solution for this problem, I sometimes encountered similar situations during incomplete update runs.


----------



## franklyn (Mar 4, 2012)

I started to upgrade the whole system (620 packages), three days later 681 remaining... () Ðnd to not be off-topic I'll write after the update finished.


----------



## franklyn (Mar 7, 2012)

OK, all packages are up-to-date. But I still have the problem with keyboard, a little bit different - keyboard works ok on login screen and for 30-40 seconds after login, after that keyboard stops working. Keyboard works in console if I kill the X.org in Login screen.


----------



## franklyn (Mar 9, 2012)

Everything works fine before and after updates in FreeBSD 8.2


----------

